# Painting/Construction Link Directory



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Please visit this link directory and reciprocate a link to your site.

http://www.housepaintinglouisville.com/link_directory/

Thanks


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NOT! 








Thanks man, Checking out some of those sites, makes me feel I need to get it into gear and change mine up. My next project on the books

Thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Not spam, an attempt to do reciprocal links?
This is a new way of adding links thru a PHP Directory.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Not spam, an attempt to do reciprocal links?
> This is a new way of adding links thru a PHP Directory.


Please explain!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

just came across this guys web site, through that link. I think it's cool, he also has a great gallery.
check out the Tutorials


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

check out the Tutorials

just came across this guys web site, through that link. I think it's cool, he also has a great gallery.


Great reading,especially the one on wall paper removal where he uses the term* GLUE* :no:10 times. [email protected]**


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

chrisn said:


> check out the Tutorials
> 
> just came across this guys web site, through that link. I think it's cool, he also has a great gallery.
> 
> ...


  wasn't trying to rip his site apart. Whats yours look like?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Please explain!


Hopefully OP will come back and explain. From what I understand, Google gives your website "weight" when you have other sites link to you and you link to other sites. 
If you had a site like "American Painting Contractor" link to you, that would be great, gives your site more credibility in Google's eyes. Having my site, not so much!
But if you have a lot of sites that are not relevant, or Google thinks you are a "link farm", you may get penalized. Nobody is sure how the Algorithms work, and they are constantly changing.
So by adding a directory like this, it can increase your rank.

I think Deach did it best here.
It is much more "personal" and to me, more consumer friendly.
Just my .02


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Thanks man, Checking out some of those sites, makes me feel I need to get it into gear and change mine up. My next project on the books
> 
> Thanks


It is a nice looking site. It does need to be proofread though.
I have been thinking of redoing mine. I have seen some of the ones Footbridge Media does over at CT and would consider them unless you plan on doing it yourself. I think there are a lot of good reasons to hire a pro to do it.
Because I use Iweb (Mac based) and also have to teach others to use it as part of my other job, I enjoy learning and have to "make" the time. 

Gabe, as you see other sites you like, bookmark them in a separate file, or print out the page or feature you like. Start a file and lay out your site on paper, make it easier for you or a web designer to see the vision!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya! I need to get it together on my web site. I know a few local pros. It piss's me off when i hear others getting work from there's and all im getting is out of work painters. 
Thanks Chriss


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey thanks for all the discussion. Yes the purpose for the link directory is to get more links to my site and have it rank higher on google. The trade off is every person linking my site gets a link of their own, which helps their site on google so a win win.

Long day in the heat and still have tools to clean.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya! I need to get it together on my web site. I know a few local pros. It piss's me off when i hear others getting work from there's and all im getting is out of work painters.
> Thanks Chriss


I look at mine as more as another marketing/branding tool.
Another way to keep our name on top!




jmda said:


> Hey thanks for all the discussion. Yes the purpose for the link directory is to get more links to my site and have it rank higher on google. The trade off is every person linking my site gets a link of their own, which helps their site on google so a win win.
> 
> Long day in the heat and still have tools to clean.


Keep us posted on any results, I am curious to see how it works.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

hey guys and gals,

Why not invite jmda to the link exchange a few of us are part of? Looks like a nice site.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

RCP said:


> Not spam, an attempt to do reciprocal links?
> This is a new way of adding links thru a PHP Directory.


I should have made this clearer, thanks PTF:thumbsup:

Jmda, check this link!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry for not clicking on your original link Chris. Your "reciprocal links"..... link to jmda was perfect. I don't have much time for PT in the summer but I will try. PM me any jmda type prospects, as they will benefit us all once they gain google relevance. A google RANK of at least 1 helps us all, and we all continually gain our google rank as reciprocal links to eachother build. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, glad to hear you are "too busy":thumbsup:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

RCP said:


> OK, glad to hear you are "too busy":thumbsup:



Hoping we can keep it up! Fingers crossed in our sorry STATE!! Your lookin good with the SEO!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, now I have to work on my bounce rate!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

RCP said:


> Thanks, now I have to work on my bounce rate!



Bounce


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Not sure how the site PR works, but the About page on my site has a PR1 while the rest of the site is still a 0.

My page has been up for over a year, but I went and worked for another company for 8 months and did nothing with the site. 

Now I am completely on my own (no partner) it is time to really work on marketing. This is a part of the puzzle. The other part is working on my conversion rates. Been getting some good traffic on the site, but not a lot of customers YET.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

jmda said:


> Not sure how the site PR works, but the About page on my site has a PR1 while the rest of the site is still a 0.
> 
> My page has been up for over a year, but I went and worked for another company for 8 months and did nothing with the site.
> 
> Now I am completely on my own (no partner) it is time to really work on marketing. This is a part of the puzzle. The other part is working on my conversion rates. Been getting some good traffic on the site, but not a lot of customers YET.


PR is all about links coming into your site and traffic. Your "About" page must have more links to it than your "Home" page witch is odd.


----------

